# Bald habe ich meinen Angelschein ! :-)



## angler16.06.1999 (19. Januar 2012)

Bald habe ich meinen Angelschein und dann möchte ich nicht in einen Verein eintreten sondern in der Innerstetalsperre Angeln nur leider weis ich nicht wo ich die Jahreskarte herbekomme brauch dringend Info danke im Vorraus  :m


----------



## JimmyEight (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bald habe ich meinen Angelschein ! *

http://www.harzwasserwerke.de/index2.html?angler.html~haupt
hier steht das wichtigste über die karten - ansonsten hier:

Touristinformation, Kaspar Bitter Str. 7b, 38685 Langelsheim-Lautenthal, 05325/4444
Burkert Angelsport, Mauerstr. 40, 38640 Goslar, 05321/24777
Touristinformation, Im Tölletal 21, 38685 Langelsheim-Wolfshagen, 05326/4088
Hagebaumarkt, Herr Hoffmeister, Bahnhofstr. 14, 38723 Seesen, 05381/936120
Touristinformation, Bohlweg 5, 38709 Wildemann, 05323/6111
Angelsport Krause, Zellbach 66, 38678 Clausthal-Zellerfeld, 05323/1424
ARAL-Tankstelle, Goslarsche Str. 64, 38678 Clausthal-Zellerfeld, 05323/982818
Campingplatz Prahljust, Reinhard Struwe, 38678 Clausthal-Zellerfeld, 05323/1300
Campingplatz am Kreuzeck, Kreuzeck 5, 38644 Goslar-Hahnenklee, 05325/2570
Aber auch in
Tabakwaren Bötticher, Am Schilde 2, 37520 Osterode, 05522/3327
Angelbedarf Bohnhorst, An der Bahn 71, 37520 Osterode, 05522/82336
Eichsfelder-Angler-Shop, Christus-König-Weg 6, 37115 Duderstadt-Westerode, 05527/3775
E&S Tierbedarf, Ahnepaule 7, 31162 Bad Salzdetfurth-Wehrstedt, 05063/961010
Angelsport Reinecke, Bahnhofstr. 11, 38315 Schladen, 05335/6730
Fly Fishing Tackle Kleemann, Brauerskamp 10, 38124 Braunschweig-Stöckheim, 0531/7071726
Angeln&Freizeit Mücke, Zingel 23, 31134 Hildesheim, 05121/33430
Anglertraum Kapune, Goethestr. 40, 30169 Hannover, 0511/1318422
ASC-Anglersteg, Blumlage 85, 29221 Celle, 05141/214726

Ich würd mich für eine Jahreskarte vor allem an die Angelläden halten...


----------

